# Very rusty collet and nut in Craftsman. Possible rehab?



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I got this 315.174921 Craftsman 1 1/2hp. router with a router table. The good deal on the table is why I bought it, but there was router with it. (I bought it from Habitat for Humanity resale shop, so don't know the owner, etc.) 

The collet and collet nut are quite rusty as you can see in the photo. I also included a photo of the router which looks ok, not like it was damaged in any way. I have not turned it on yet, thinking that if there were frozen parts, it might ruin the motor. But my guess is that the motor is ok since it was in this table. 

First question: Does anyone see a problem with turning this router on with the rusty collet/nut in it? Is there a problem with turning on a router if it has no collet in place? I just want to see if the motor runs ok.

I found the manual for this router on this website . So I have a place to start. 

I haven't tried anything yet, but wonder if anyone has an idea of what to do for rehab. Perhaps a website on unrusting removing the nut/collet or what steps I should take to see if I can rehab this router. I don't want to invest much money but certainly could buy collet/nut, brushes things like that thru sears.

I've removed rust from old handplanes using a couple of different rust removers, so this is not entirely foreign. (I've used citric acid and evapo-rust and immersed the parts in these with a lot of success.) I was thinking of using liquid wrench to remove this and then immersing the parts in evaporust. If that doesn't work well, I'll just buy new parts. As long as I can get the parts off. 

I'm not entirely new to routers, but not very experienced, either. I'd love to be able to rehab it, since I was considering buying 1 1/2hp a router for dovetails. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Katie. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

Hmmm... Goblu? Is that a Michigan reference?

I see no problem with starting that router up, with, or without, a collet. I would first make sure that the motor is free and not seized. If you can turn the collet by hand, or the motor shaft if you have the collet off by now, then plug it in and give it a whirl. 

As for removing the rust? I've used Scotchbrite pads and WD-40, but that is on flat surfaces. If you have something that you've used successfully in the past, then by all means, drop the collet and collet nut in it and give it a try. 

You may not have a collet and nut on that machine.. some of the Craftsman models had a split on the end of the motor shaft and the nut tightened on it and clamped the bit in place. The important thing to remember is to remove ALL rust from any mating parts to ensure that they can clamp together properly to hold the bit in place. I'm thinking maybe a gun cleaning brush or other similar round brush to clean the inside.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, Brian. I don't always have access to the shop, so these things can take some time. I'll try to turn it and see if it is free, then turn on the motor if it is. I'll check the manual and see what the Craftsman says, thanks for the heads up on that. That's the first step. Plus, remove all rust! 

Michigan reference, yes!


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've found that Evapo-rust works very well on anything I've tried.


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

Set it in vinegar for a few days or until the steel is clean, use steel wool, old bristle tooth brush or fine grit emery cloth and then condition it with oil or wax, wipe clean.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Katie,
There is also a process called "Electrolysis" for removing rust. You can Google it and find lots of information. That process seems to work better than the stuff you apply. There is also a product line called "Bullfrog" (a Navy invention) that works well. Rockler hardware should have it. Again you can Google it. Good luck with the project. If you have the parts manual, and are comfortable with dis-assembly/re-assembly, I would agree with your idea of replacing any replaceable parts. Sometimes parts can be weakened by rust and it is not readily noticeable. If you start it wear safety glasses to avoid any particles that may fly off. Good luck.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Vinegar works well on rust like that. Drop in the parts let the soak for a couple days then wipe them clean and oil them. If the collet nut is frozen to the shaft spray it with PB blaster let it sit for a little while. It is available at HD and auto parts stores . That stuff is amazing. I would try turning the shaft by hand to make sure the bearings are not seized up.
Have a great day!! 
Roxanne


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mix up a jar of ATF (transmission fluid) and acetone at a 50-50 mixture and remove the chuck and soak it. If you can't get it off put the jar on the table and put the chuck down into it...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Stick486 said:


> Mix up a jar of ATF (transmission fluid) and acetone at a 50-50 mixture and remove the chuck and soak it. If you can't get it off put the jar on the table and put the chuck down into it...


Neat idea!! I've never heard of this for penetrating oil.. heard of hi-flash kerosene and tranny fluid but never acetone. Now I know what to do with the leftover 1/2 gal of acetone I bought 15 yrs ago.


----------

